# Curling lip up and showing teeth!!!



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sounds normal. How old is your pup? Chloe did this. They do it because they are learning what you want from th. They are conflicted. Once they learn what is expected from you it stops. I wouldn't be to concerned depending on how old your pup is.


----------



## Jennifer Tate-parrish (Jul 13, 2016)

Just turned 3 months on the 1st


----------



## Jennifer Tate-parrish (Jul 13, 2016)

He also only does it when he's actively mouthing me. He hasn't done it any other time.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

That sounds perfectly normal. If your pup was like 6 months I would say you might have a issue. At three months I wouldn't worry. The entire biting thing is normal until about 5 months. We called it chloes Elvis lip. Just keep working on training and bonding and it will stop. I think chloes stopped around 4 months.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Jennifer Tate-parrish said:


> He also only does it when he's actively mouthing me. He hasn't done it any other time.


That's when Chloe did it. She also would do it when you would tell her no or try to get her to stop something.


----------



## Jennifer Tate-parrish (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh! Thank you!!! I've never had a dog before and a lot of the things he does I've always thought to be aggressive dog behavior. I'm glad it's just normal boundary testing.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Don't know what a trainer has helped you on as the biting. We call golden puppies landsharks for a reason lol. Just keep redirecting with a toy. Or even give short time outs in the crate with a toy. Sometimes doing a five minute training session to calm the pup down will work wonders.


----------



## Jennifer Tate-parrish (Jul 13, 2016)

He did also have his first puppy play time. He gets nasty when he's over tired. And it doesn't help that his mommy takes somethings wayyyy to personally. Thank you


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> That sounds perfectly normal. If your pup was like 6 months I would say you might have a issue. At three months I wouldn't worry. The entire biting thing is normal until about 5 months. We called it chloes Elvis lip. Just keep working on training and bonding and it will stop. I think chloes stopped around 4 months.


Bailey had gotten so much better, then she was spayed at 5.5 months, due to complications with incision, had to be confined to the crate except for potty breaks on leash (we did cheat with a few play times on the floor) for 2 weeks. Now that she is FREE..... she is a total landshark again and anytime she thinks she is going to be sent to the crate for any reason those snarly teeth start flying. I'm hoping as she evens back out in her energy levels and gets back in to a normal routine things will calm down. Her 6 month teeth hurt :nono:


----------



## Jennifer Tate-parrish (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm wondering if montes teeth hurting is why this suddenly started. Now that you say that about Baileys teeth. It is s fairly new thing


----------



## Jennifer Tate-parrish (Jul 13, 2016)

I wish they made oral gel for doggies...


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

*Those land sharks*

These lips were made for curlin...........


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's playing with you the way he would play with other puppies. It's normal and not aggression, but obviously not something you want to continue. Redirect his attention to a toy to play with and praise him when he plays with the toy.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Jennifer Tate-parrish said:


> I wish they made oral gel for doggies...


I bought a thing called a Chilly Bone for Max - it was made of canvas, shaped like a bone, that you soaked and froze. Kinda like a teething ring for puppies. He didn't care for it, but I gave it to a friend and her dog loved it. 
It was like $5 at Petsmart


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

I have a chilly bone and I have to let Sonja use it alone.....the other two dogs will try to steal it from her. So from my experience it is a winner.


----------



## JillD (Apr 14, 2016)

laprincessa said:


> I bought a thing called a Chilly Bone for Max - it was made of canvas, shaped like a bone, that you soaked and froze. Kinda like a teething ring for puppies. He didn't care for it, but I gave it to a friend and her dog loved it.
> It was like $5 at Petsmart


I know where I am going tomorrow! LOL


----------



## cinder (Dec 8, 2013)

When Dixie was teething, we diluted low sodium chicken broth 50/50 with water and made ice cubes for her. It can get a little messy in the house and she did need to pee a lot more. She also liked snacking on frozen green beans.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

GoldenFocus said:


> I have a chilly bone and I have to let Sonja use it alone.....the other two dogs will try to steal it from her. So from my experience it is a winner.


Max is just Max. 
My friend's Lab just loved it - she said it was the best thing ever when he was teething


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Zoe curls her top lip up when she gets excited, she closes her eyes too and does a huge smile. Its hilarious and we wish we could catch it on camera.


----------

